# Ultra Duster & Arm R Seal



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been using Arm R Seal as the finish on my boxes for over a year, probably because of comments by Charles Neil. Anyway, I really like it but found I had a problem after using some that I had a skim covering over the liquid after re-opening the can. Now granted I was probably doing everything wrong - using from the can, dumping left over back in can, etc.

I'd seen posts about the impact of oxygen & different methods of keeping head space down. There is a spray marketed to put into the can before re-sealing, but it was really pricey. I then saw at least one post about using the "air cans" (guess originally for blowing off electronics) that is suppose to have the same inert gas as the stuff sold in woodworking stores.

So I went to Wal-Mart & picked up a 2-pack of 12 oz. Ultra Duster" cans for about $10. I've been using it for a while (going through about 1/2 can) of Arm R Seal & have had no problems with the finish at all (also dispensing out what I thought I'd need & making sure not to put left over finish back in the can).

Just wanted to pass my experience along in case anyone else wants to try it.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I have been using similar products for the same reason for years. Beats the price of Bloxygen.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

So how does this work, you close the lid most of the way, and spray this in, then shut the lid?


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ed - you pretty much nailed it on how I use it. 
I set the top down in groove & pick it up perhaps an inch (at the most) in the front & then spray it in… I find the pressure on the nozzle varies the flow of the "air", so I don't squeeze it too hard. I spray perhaps 3-5 seconds, then close & seal the lid.
If you spray too hard, you'll probably blow the sealer out of the can.

Someone else might have a better approach though, so I'll be looking too.


----------



## Wickate (Oct 2, 2010)

I recently ran across a WoodWhisperer post about finishes and he mentioned using this as well as putting items into the can to raise the level of the liquid (marbles, I think he mentioned). The idea was to make up for the volume of liquid being used - bringing the liquid level back as close to the top as possible to eliminate space for air to be inside the can. Thanks for the first hand knowledge sharing!


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Jerry - thanks. I forgot the brand name Bloxygen for the expensive stuff. 
I believe the active ingredient to look for is 1,1-dichlorethane… but some one can correct me.
Wickate - I would never use my vintage 1950 marbles for this (big smile)


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

How and is this any different then compressed air from an air compressor?


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Randy - as I understand it, the ingredient in this (1,1-dichlorethane) is a gas that's heavier than air, therefore creating a layer over the liquid that's a barrier to the oxygen… someone smarter than me can probably explain better.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Ah OK I thought there had to be something in the air can.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Had an old painter tell me to slightly open the can lid and after several deep breaths, exhale into the can. Huh??
Well the fact that most of our "air" is nitrogen, and we will consume some of the oxygen when breathing, the exhalation acts as an oxygen depletion method. Has worked for me for many years.
Whoda thunk it??
Oh. Cheap too.
Bill


----------

